# Boudin Stuffed Salmon



## seasoned ash (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to be smoking a boudin stuffed salmon this afternoon for dinner tonight. I have been marinating the fish overnight and my cedar planks have been soaking in wine for that added special flavor.

This should be fun. I am taking the completed product to our church lift group tonight for a taste test.

My friends are brutally honest. LOL


----------



## alblancher (Aug 14, 2011)

If the boudin is very highly seasoned it may cover up the delicate taste of the Salmon.  Let us know how it works out for you.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds good!

Good luck with your friends!


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got faith in you Darren somebody has too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It is not like the rest of the team is depending on you or anything.


----------



## seasoned ash (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks EJ I think. No pressure at all. It's a good thing I am pretty good at fish. Not the greatest, not the best but pretty darn good. I am also making my first video to go with this so look out world.


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Sound good.


----------



## seasoned ash (Aug 18, 2011)

The fish came out great had a perfect balance of smokey flavor and spices and you could taste the hints of the salmon along with the craw fish boudain and all the other spices.

Here's a picture also to help make your mouth water.


----------

